# My beloved 1989 M3 2.5L



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

Hello, my name is Rob.Just wanted to say Hi over here. 
Here are some pics of my 1989 E30 M3 2.5L..

here's a list of mods too.

Modifications:

Engine: Complete 2.5 bored and stroked bottom end, EVO 3 crankshaft, Connecting rods, EVO III head gasket, 2.5L forged pistons, 11.1:1 compression, Schrick twin cams, 8200 rpm redline, Currently has 240-250 hp, torque approx. 200, 4:10 differential, performance chip, K&N panel filter, EVO lower airbox, painted valve cover & intake plenum (red), FSE Power boost valve (fuel regulator), oil pan baffle (helps keep oil where its needed), Supersprint cat back exhaust (DTM tips), Original M3 header, Lightened Flywheel, Heavy duty racing clutch, short shifter, added new washer fluid tank, coolant reservoir. Suspension: Ground Control coil-over springs, spring rates: front (500lbs) rear (750lbs), GC adjustable front camber plates, GC rear urethane shock mounts, Bilstein (custom valved)Sport Shocks, M3 Aluminum control arms, K-Mac Adjustable Polyurethane rear trailing arm bushings 22mm Hartge lower sway bars (F&R), Sparco front strut brace, Hartge rear bar. Wheels/Tires/Brakes: 18"x8 Compomotive wheels, (et 23), -weight 26lbs, Yokohama Parada spec II tires (215/35 ), 7 series 25mm brake master cylinder conversion, OMP stainless steel brake lines, 12" front discs, standard rear, KFP (Gold) Carbon metallic brake pads. Interior/Exterior: Isotta Shifter (color coded), Momo Steering (color coded), Original Recaro interior (black), Original M3 Floor mats (rare), AC Schnitzer look-alike aluminum pedals, EVO III front Motorsport splitter,Euro tow hook covers , EVO III Under tray/splashguard, EVO III red bumper trim, Heated seats (rare), (ellipsoid) ice blue light bulbs, front clear turn signal lenses, tinted windows. Ice (In car entertainment): Alpine CDE-7858 CD player, Kenwood components 5.25 front and rear.

All work done by Raven performance (Toronto, Canada)- (905 477-1800) 
Car has been rustproofed annually , never winter driven. Superb condition, detailed religiously.A/C Blows cold, heated seats , everything works ! 156,000 kms. (95,000 miles)










































































HERE'S A PIC OF MY CRX AS WELL ! :bigpimp:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

You chose a couple of seriously fun to drive cars. I loved my old '84 CRX. :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Rob,

Good to see you over here. Al's been posting over here for a few months now.

The car looks great! :thumbup: So are you going to be going to Darknights?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Btw, got to love this tag on the strut tower:

"To protect your investment, use Genuine BMW Parts _______ factory tested and approved."


----------



## ROB89M3 (Jun 12, 2003)

Ack said:


> *Rob,
> 
> Good to see you over here. Al's been posting over here for a few months now.
> 
> The car looks great! :thumbup: So are you going to be going to Darknights? *


HI Peter..

I'm going to Watch Darknights on the Sunday. I have to work on the Saturday....If you're coming up on teh Sunday give me a shout and maybe we'll cruise to the show. 416 271-1970

later


----------

